# Do u think his ears will stand up?



## Buckley28 (Aug 13, 2009)

We just picked him up. There were about 8 or so in the litter and I only saw about 2 that had their ears standing up. The owners of the parents said they will stand up after a while by I am a little concerned after reading others post and seeing two o fhis other siblings with ears straight up at such a young age and his werent. He's 8 weeks yesterday (8/13/09).


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Probably. He is WAY too young to be able to tell if they will stand on their own or if they might need "help".


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

His ears already look like they're starting to stand up actually.
Usually at this age they're really flat and close to the head but he has Yoda ears.


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

He's just a baby! Most GSD's go through stages on ears up/ears down while teething (until about 6 months). If they aren't up my 5 months, I would then consider taping, and other methods. You still have plenty of time though!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

He is a cute baby 
give it some time Brady's were up and down


----------



## Buckley28 (Aug 13, 2009)

Taping? Can someone explain how this is done...


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I think he's wayyy too young for taping hehe.


----------



## Buckley28 (Aug 13, 2009)

How old do u do it and how do u do it? 
lol IF IT WAS GOING TO BE DONE? I'm just curious right now..


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

That looks to be a pure GSD and those ears do in fact looks like they will stand up soon. But as others have stated, those ears will go up and down for awhile until your dog has most likely past his teething. 

The pup looks great and congrats!

Dan


----------



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: New Puppy OwnerTaping? Can someone explain how this is done...


I dont think you have anything to worry about. It looks like his ears are starting to go up. Yoda ears as mentioned earlier.

I wouldnt mess with his ears at all. When I got Kai his ears were down and his sisters were up. But after awhile his ears started to stand little by little.. 


Your guy will be ok.. Nice looking puppy.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

yes he is way to young for taping
you just got him worry about house training him and training in general, why worry about the ears now
even if the come up they will go down with teething
he's a puppy have fun with him


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

Yes, littledmc is right. My pup is now 16 weeks and teething. His ears goes up and down, up and down daily.. My wife and I made a game of betting which ears will be up that day. Left ears up=I do dishwashing, Right-ears up= She does dishwashing.. LOL

In other words, enjoy your puppy, they grow up super fast.. make it a fun game instead of worrying too much as you will have enough worries when it comes to housebreaking and runny poops.. Trust me.. hahhah!

Dan


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I have always had good sucess with ears going up, I make sure my pups have lots of things to chew on. When they chew it excercises all the muscle in the skull area, it helps ears if there is a nice strong base.

Val


----------



## Buckley28 (Aug 13, 2009)

Awesome I really appreciate the help and replies...this site is awesome!
I'm really excited and happy we have him. It's been a long search and countless ups and downs with emotions trying to find the right one and then bam outta nowhere we found a local couple. 
We adopted a 8 month old about 4 years ago and had her for about 3 years before having to give her up to a better home as we were moving all around because of work. Been longing for her ever since and now we get a purebread puppy...woo hoo. We are definetly going to enjoy him and have fun. 
Thanks for all the help thus far, I'm sure you'll see many more questions asked in the days/months to come.


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

His ears look like they are already on their way up! I wouldnt worry personally. My boys ears didnt stand permanently until he was about 3 months old...and one ear flopped down for a few days during teething. 8 weeks is way to early to start worring, some dont stand fully til around 5 months old.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I know that barely over a year ago I was right there with them, but I LOVE to see new GSD owners and their questions as they go through the 1st year of their pups life.









It reminds me when I was worried about these things. Why just not so long ago I remember posting because Mandalay lost a bucketful of hair in about 20 minutes time! Blowing the coat was explained and now I smile whenever I see someone ask about it.

The ears will most likely stand. Then fall. Then one will stand. Then it will fall and the other will stand. Then they'll both stand for a week and you'll be so glad that his ears are FINALLY standing. Then they'll fall again.
















What a year you have in store for you. Enjoy it. And takes a lot of pictures of his floppy ears because you're going to miss them one day.


----------



## Lem (May 30, 2009)

I've noticed that some GSD's have floppy/soft ears, some have partial floppy/soft ears, meaning one up and on down, or just partially up. Then you have the GSD's like Keanu, who have had the ears standing at 7 weeks, stay up throughout teething, and still up now at 8 months. I just depends on the dog. All you can really do is love them for who they are, as you would your own child, and they'll love you back.


----------



## Buckley28 (Aug 13, 2009)

Well I picked him up for good yesterday and from the day I chose him (Tuesday) till yesterday one ear was fully up and the other floppy lol. Super cute. I'm not terribly concerned really just wondered. More pics are coming trust me.


----------



## Lem (May 30, 2009)

Hes cute for sure. Keanu looked more like a wolf and still does to some level with his coat the way its colored. LOL.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i got my boy at 9 weeks old. he ears were up and down
untill he was 4 or 5 months old.


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

Eich's ears were up and perfect at 7-weeks.

Rookie's ears looked like fortune cookies through 11-weeks. They unfurled over the course of a week and have been up since 12-weeks. Pics here 

Some take up to 6-8 months, but 3-4 is about right. Your pup looks like he's right on target.

Welcome to the board. Relax and enjoy your pup.


----------

